# GERD/IBS - Aciphex not working?



## Pale Fire (Mar 3, 2003)

I've got GERD and IBS and have had both for 3 years. I've been taking Aciphex for about 2 1/2 years and have had no problems with my reflux while being on the drug until the past week. I've since noticed that I've had a sour taste in my mouth, feeling bloated and have been burping a lot. I've also had a very mild feeling of heartburn (sort of hard to describe the sensation). My gastro had stated that if I needed to quell a "flare up" to take two Aciphex a day, which I've done for the past 3 days (1 morning, 1 night). So far, no luck.Has anyone had their ppi stop working for them? Has anyone had Aciphex stop working for them?I'll probably be calling my gastro if I can't get it under control with the Aciphex and diet.


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

Pale- I have been on Aciphex and it didn't work for me AT all...in fact it made me sicker. I'm now on Nexium. Anyway i've heard ALOT of people say that PPI's stop working. If Aciphex has worked for you i'd give the 2 pills a day a chance for a few weeks as that;s how long PPI's really take to take effect.feel better.


----------



## Pale Fire (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks. Things seem to be getting worse as the days go by. I'll be seeing my gastro next week so I have a feeling she's going to change my rx to something else.


----------

